# Stuff You Will Never Buy Again



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok: those rubber curry things, tacky top saddle pads, and cinches that are not mohair


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought a Bot Fly removing pumice stone on a wooden handle, can't remember the name of the product, but it was WORTHLESS. The stone was too fine, too soft and didn't do squat. I have much better luck buying a grill brick and cutting slices off of it. It does work passably well on smoothing out chestnuts.

I agree with the "all natural" fly sprays, more USELESS. I do like Equiderma and Ecovet, though the Ecovet makes the horse & me sneeze.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ANY of those “leather conditioners”!! They just build up, turn white and crusty in the winter and white and crusty with mildew in the summer, and it has to be scraped off with a sharp edge! YUCK.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, also those treat things that go in a plastic apple to hang. It’s a flavored lick... anyways, the horses lost interest super fast, but the flies never did.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> Oh, also those treat things that go in a plastic apple to hang. It’s a flavored lick... anyways, the horses lost interest super fast, but the flies never did.


Oh yeah, the LIKITs, more wasted $$$. Them and the roller toy that you stuff the treats into and they roll them around and fish the treats out......yeah, no, they want their treats fed by hand, that other stuff is too much like work. Jolly Balls, Stall Balls or other hanging toys, they'd rather steal one of my dressage marker cones and throw them around.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a good thread. I've thought of buying some of those things--now I won't.

I bought leg wraps and poultice for our old SLD gelding, recommended by our farrier. Because I'm a trail rider, and also probably got lucky, I kept not using them because our old boy was still doing fine, staying sound with light riding. Well, now he's retired, eating grass in the pasture, and the leg wraps and unopened poultice are covered with dust in my tackroom. It's not that the leg wraps and poultice were no good, it's just that I kept putting off using them, didn't seem to need them, and now no one is riding him any more.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Heiro supplement for foundered horses - expensive with a money back guarantee and never could get a hold of the company to get my money back.

weird massage plastic brush with metal balls in it. My horses hated it!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

- Most horse treats/licks.
- any leather care product you can find in a farm store other than pure neatsfoot oil
- cheap fly spray or 'all natural' fly spray-- they attract flies rather than repelling
- cheap hoof nippers/rasp. a nail file would have been more effective.
- Myler bit. Have never had a horse that liked one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Any mane and tail conditioner that contains silicone. 
Holders for sale and mineral licks - one of the horses would eat through one in a day or two which couldn't be good for her and the rest ignored them completely so they just sat and gathered dust or they rubbed their backsides on them.
Travel boots after a normally sensible horse and a seasoned traveler somehow managed to get its back hoof stuck in the one on the opposite leg and then lost its balance and went down in the horsebox.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Treadstone tall boots. The zipper on one split at my ankle after only about ten rides. Neither the store nor the manufacturer would do anything for me (it had been over a year since I'd bought them, and I was riding in them very seldom to keep them nice for showing) and now I have to pay to replace it -- probably on both to prevent the same problem on the other boot.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheap fly spray...I've learned I need to get the more expensive stuff.
Mineral licks are usually a waste - we have a huge one at our barn in the field & I have not seen them go near it, not once. :lol: Maybe someday lol.

I did buy Promise a jolly ball, she always had one, even when she was at the track. She does play with it & knock it around when she's bored, but not all the time. I took it in the field a few times to play with her & she liked to kick it and sniff it. :lol:

I will NEVER buy zip-up paddock boots again. Every single time I have, the zipper ends up breaking within a few months. Even the more expensive ones. Now, I prefer the ones that have shoelaces. :lol:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Agree with the others who have said cheap fly spray.

Cheap felt saddle pads. Couldn't figure out at first why anyone would pay a ton of money for a saddle pad and then I did.... BIG difference especially when riding long distance. Love my Woolback and Coolback pads more than anything!

Cheap riding tights (like Tuff Rider). Worth paying the money for Kerrits or waiting for sales. The material is so much better and they hold up much better.

Neoprene cinches, they make terrible rubs on all of our horses. The felt ones do okay but my Woolback is my favorite. I'm also searching for a good mohair cinch right now. 

I have a ton of leather tack sitting around in my tack room right now that I never use so I find it hard to think I'll ever buy any of that again. Maybe if we start doing other things with our horses than endurance/trails but biothane is soooooooo much easier to clean. 

MOSTLY: Cheap saddles. That's what we started with and I occasionally buy a "pretty" cheap saddle to resell if I get a good deal at an auction but I will never put something crappy on my horse again. I would much rather buy used of a good brand. Thankfully I have sold all of the cheap ones we originally started with.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Mineral/salt licks and feed supplements.


I bought a garlic feed supplement to help my old horse with his joints and as a fly repellent. It had zero affect on him. It did repel people however, as no matter how often I washed my hands, his buckets and anything I touched, they smelt of garlic.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Any mane and tail conditioner that contains silicone.
> Holders for sale and mineral licks - one of the horses would eat through one in a day or two which couldn't be good for her and the rest ignored them completely so they just sat and gathered dust or they rubbed their backsides on them.
> Travel boots after a normally sensible horse and a seasoned traveler somehow managed to get its back hoof stuck in the one on the opposite leg and then lost its balance and went down in the horsebox.


I had at least 3 sets of shipping boots! Tootsie, my only horse that REALLY travelled, would work on those things until she got all 4 off, but the DO make dandy protectors for carriage shafts, and padding for the tie down straps!!

I will never buy those again, nor any type of leg wraps or boots, either! Took me a while to figure out that just because I saw it on a horse, that didn’t mean I needed it.....those people have to sell that stuff somehow!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

greentree said:


> I had at least 3 sets of shipping boots! Tootsie, my only horse that REALLY travelled, would work on those things until she got all 4 off, but the DO make dandy protectors for carriage shafts, and padding for the tie down straps!!
> 
> I will never buy those again, nor any type of leg wraps or boots, either! Took me a while to figure out that just because I saw it on a horse, that didn’t mean I needed it.....those people have to sell that stuff somehow!


I am with you -- I see all these boots and wraps for every occasion and keep asking people why they have them, and except for those doing Extreme Sports or have horses so conformed that their strides are too long for their own safety, i cannot quite figure it out. My horses shipped nekkid 3000 miles without a scratch on them (my pony did have some hoof wall bruising from that experience but I don't think boots would have helped at all with that).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I will never buy cheaply made saddles again nor will I buy a saddle with a twisted tree no matter how great the name is supposed to be. It has amazed me how many saddle trees are twisted slightly. Natural fly sprays are a waste of money and time. I bought a equiball a long time ago for Laela and she never did play with it nor has anyone else shown interest. If anyone has a horse that likes to play with them, I still have it taking up room.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Natural fly sprays which smell like fruit or flowers... especially orange. The honey bees totally loved it, and it took a long time for the horses’ swellings to go down...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yoga ball (horses were terrified of it), Lickits (not lickin it so it's a misnomer), shipping boots, most calming supplements, fleece girth covers. I am conned out of my money way too easily.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Another thing that I won't buy again, at least until I have my own horse property. Buckets! I buy them and buy them and buy them and there still are no buckets around to use. I can usually find one if I scrounge around enough. But this is a personal dilemma. I don't know what happens to them.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My horse actually liked that plastic curry with the metal balls on the other side.

Bronco Gold fly spray. After my horse ended up with huge welts, I heard from my vet that she'd seen a few cases of severe skin reactions from it. I posted about it on this forum, and other people also had breakouts.

M-T-G but that's mainly because my horse has an allergy to sulfur and it made her hair fall out instead of growing more. Still, it stinks so I wouldn't buy it even if my horse wasn't allergic. 

Cheap stirrup leathers ($20 range). Only tried that once but the buckle snapped in half when I was galloping.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Another thing that I won't buy again, at least until I have my own horse property. Buckets! I buy them and buy them and buy them and there still are no buckets around to use. I can usually find one if I scrounge around enough. But this is a personal dilemma. I don't know what happens to them.


I do! 
I took a big magic marker and wrote my name in really big letters on everything of that kind of mine when I was a boarder (I also kept my saddle and bridle in my car). Helped.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Great thread idea!!

I will never buy again Natural Fly sprays, only the super heavy duty stuff works on southern flies! 

Flowery scented shampoos or conditioners for horses! Not only gave me an asthma attack, but the bees love the smell of that stuff. I did not realize manufacturers used flowery scents for horses so it was quite a shock! Wrote to the company and they sent me a check :wink: 

Any calming agents, don't work at all.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

@gottatrot reminded me - synthetic stirrup leathers! Horrible, horrible, rigid, plasticky product. They came with a synthetic saddle I got, but I promptly replaced them with leather. I don't mind using synthetic tack, but those stirrup leathers were the worst.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Nylon web halters....My Mennonite harness maker makes me custom sized beta biothane halters with Velcro safety crowns for less than $20.....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most of this stuff was already mentioned:

Neoprene cinches and pads

Myler bits

I cant give away a nylon web halter so let alone do I buy one.
I will use them on occasion where we switch rigs during the day and my halter may get left. That way my good rope halters dont end up where they're not supposed to be and never make it home.

I've bought polos, quilts, standing wraps and sport boots over the years and I rarely use but they seem to be handy when I need them. I've used wraps rather than spending a small fortune on vetwrap for wrapping leg wounds because I can reuse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

greentree said:


> Nylon web halters....My Mennonite harness maker makes me custom sized beta biothane halters with Velcro safety crowns for less than $20.....


got a pic of one of those? Curious!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

greentree said:


> ANY of those “leather conditioners”!! They just build up, turn white and crusty in the winter and white and crusty with mildew in the summer, and it has to be scraped off with a sharp edge! YUCK.



Try lexol products... but if you oversaturate, it will leave a white residue on the leather or in the tooling. Instead, soak it, let it soak into the leather, then buff it with a microfiber rag making sure there's none left in the tooling. Build until the leather has 'drank in' all it can, then call it done. I've cleaned a fully tooled saddle with nothing but the Lexol conditioner and a soft bristle toothbrush, and it turned out beautiful. 


Me: Bling conchos. Not for my own saddle - I bought some to resell, and while I have NO complaints about them or the person who made them, I can't seem to find The Perfect Color Combination for the young ladies that are interested in them... mostly because as a trendy item, what sells is heavily dependent on who thinks lime and turquoise is hot NOW and who thinks purple and black is really the IT color NOW. 

I sell a whole, whole lot more of the basic floral style conchos... or the steer head and barbed wire... or plain slotted, than anything else.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Wool or fleece coolers, it's basically a giant house or army blanket, so I just use one of those. The only downside is if you use your wool blanket as a horse cooler in the fall, you better come to terms with not having it on your bed for the winter months. 

Polo wraps- I'm not convinced they do anything other than waste time and get tangled in the wash, I also can't imagine that they would be comfortable in hot weather or under heavy work. Not sure it's the best thing for the lymphatic system either. Seems most horses that "stock up" do so after theyve spent a heavy workout in polos.... But this is not actually data. 

I keep telling myself I will buy no more bridles. And then I do. 

Horse treats- pony dearest prefers uncooked ramen


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Cheap saddle pads. Buy a couple different good ones, and you can fit nearly any horse you'll ride for the next two decades.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Equipedic saddle pads...the bottom is super slippery!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I love my equipedic pad! It is my main pad and helped Tillie gait much better under saddle.

Funny how one mans junk is another mans treasure, isn't it?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I love mine, too. But it is slippery. I put a thin felt pad under it and it works great.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate that Equipedic pad, too!! I nearly lost it in Louisiana the first time I used it. I finally got it to stay in place, then the first time I tried to wash it, the pads split in two, and he charged me to replace them. I bought it directly from him when he first started....then it was exactly a year when I saw him at the same ride....


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

carshon said:


> I love my equipedic pad! It is my main pad and helped Tillie gait much better under saddle.
> 
> Funny how one mans junk is another mans treasure, isn't it?


Agree! I don't use shipping boots but I would be lost without bell boots and splint boots on Stitch! When she gets tired on rides her feet go everywhere and I would rather spare her a chunk of her leg!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

carshon said:


> Funny how one mans junk is another mans treasure, isn't it?



That's how I feel about the one Myler bit that I found that really helped Fizz be much more comfortable (but I had the good fortune of getting to try a few different mouthpieces that @evilamc generously let me borrow for awhile before committing!)


I'd add anything that is sold as "horse" specific that you can just buy at the regular human store (e.g., buy bulk raspberry leaves at the food co-op instead of dishing out the cash for Mare Magic; buying a "mane brush" at the tack store instead of a human hair brush, etc.)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

carshon said:


> I love my equipedic pad! It is my main pad and helped Tillie gait much better under saddle.
> 
> Funny how one mans junk is another mans treasure, isn't it?


I much prefer the Haf Equitation or Skito pads. I sold my Equipedic to a friend and she is getting irritated with the slipping too :wink: she has to put an under pad on to get it to stay put.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Skin So Soft! Jeez. They marketed it as a fly repellant and oh that stuff was horrible to deal with and didn't work!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Anita Ann- skin so soft only works on gnats, not flies. I use it on myself and the horses. It definitely works. If i wear shorts the gnats bite me.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Leather CPR. It made my bridle look amazing. As if it was brand new and had never been used a day in its life.

And then it turned out to be a HUUUUUGE mold magnet. I left that bridle in my tack locker for a week and came back and it was FURRY AND GREEN. Fortunately I was able to save it but... OMG. Never using that stuff again on tack. Maybe on, like, car upholstery, or on everyday footwear, but... Yiiiiiiiiikes.

I also just don't trust any leather product with NO scent. Doesn't seem right (and robs the joy out of using it).


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Horseman's one step leather conditioner. Hate that stuff , can't find any use for it other than filling up a landfill. I've used small amounts big amount's watered it down - it alway's leaves a white film on everything. Forget trying to clean it off of any leather with tooling (like a basketweave). I dont know how it works for some people , it's never worked for me XD


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just for information if someone wanted to try a one step soap/conditioner for leather. I've actually had good luck with Farnam Leather New as a one step soap and conditioner.

With that said I live in a dry climate and bridles and saddles get cleaned/oiled as needed(once or twice a year) not after every use.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Just for information if someone wanted to try a one step soap/conditioner for leather. I've actually had good luck with Farnam Leather New as a one step soap and conditioner.
> 
> With that said I live in a dry climate and bridles and saddles get cleaned/oiled as needed(once or twice a year) not after every use.


Yep, I've always really liked Leather New. Does a good job and I'd never had any problems with it. I'll probably continue to use it.

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, though, and I remember reading on here about someone using it on harness leather and having it oversoften it and weaken it, and it caused a wreck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> Yep, I've always really liked Leather New. Does a good job and I'd never had any problems with it. I'll probably continue to use it.
> 
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, though, and I remember reading on here about someone using it on harness leather and having it oversoften it and weaken it, and it caused a wreck.


That was me. Was horrible and will never use Leather New again!!!! 

Still wondering what products to use...I bought a lot of different items and plan to experiment on some old bridles


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I will never buy another saddle that has silver plastered all over it. Wouldn't have bought the one I have but it was comfy, fit my horse and was used-looked new and was the right price. Oh and was black and at that time in history trying to find a black leather saddle was like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> That was me. Was horrible and will never use Leather New again!!!!
> 
> Still wondering what products to use...I bought a lot of different items and plan to experiment on some old bridles


I'm wondering if it's a difference in our climates?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love Myler bits. And I like Leather New, not so much for conditioning (because it doesn't do much on that front) but to clean and shine tack up for sale. It really puts a nice shine on a saddle when you are putting it up for sale. :smile:


Stuff I would never buy again? 



Liniment bath; one of my mares hated it and tried to kick me when I washed her down with it! I poured it out, because I wouldn't want to give it away to anyone, my horse's reaction was so bad to it.


MTG; Not sure why it's supposed to be so magical. All it did was make my horses greasy and stinky!


Tacky Too pads; Had one and it rubbed the hair at the back of the saddle area. Now I'm wool felt, all the way! Anything neoprene-like makes them sweat too much too.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I'm wondering if it's a difference in our climates?



I would suspect it's climate related. I've never had Leather New do much as far as conditioning goes (in my desert climate). It is great for putting on a shine, but that's about it. I douse everything liberally with neatsfoot oil if I want something to get conditioned. 


Same with folks talking about mold and white stuff on their tack. I've never had that happen either. Well, I may have had some tack with a little waxy white stuff on top, but it's usually the fat from the neatsfoot oil in cold weather and that wipes right off. I've NEVER seen tack mold. I would probably have to wet it down and wrap it in plastic to get mold, lol! (But I am glad I don't have to worry about that).


Oh, and something else I would never buy: neoprene cinches! I've actually never owned one, but I had a friend who did and it would sore up one of her horses every time she rode with it. That was enough for me, I won't ever use a neoprene cinch (and besides that, they get so stinky and sweaty and gross!)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Still wondering what products to use...I bought a lot of different items and plan to experiment on some old bridles


Both Stubben Hammanol and Passier Lederbalsam are what I call "real" leather conditioner. They are quite magical.
Wipe them on with a tack sponge after wiping the grime off your saddle with plain water. The leather gets amazingly renewed.
















I've had both of these products erase areas of discoloration from wear or dryness.
Something like the discolored area on the flaps of this saddle can go away after several uses. It helps to condition, ride a couple times, then condition again on a very dry saddle.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, good quality German stuff, @*gottatrot* ! 


You've just reminded me: I may not be cleared to ride yet, but there's no reason I can't take all the leather gear apart, clean and condition it, and put it back together. That and de-hairing Sunsmart, who is moulting by the bucketful, are my additional horse-related jobs for the next fortnight I think!

@*jaydee* , I feel the same about silicone in my own hair conditioner. Ick!  And you try finding any without it, when the majority now has it - especially leave-in conditioners. But I make sure I do... Silicon is fine and dandy in computers, but its derivatives aren't good in my hair or my horses' manes and tails thank you very much.


Hoping everyone has had a good week, and fine plans for the weekend! :cowboy:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I would suspect it's climate related. I've never had Leather New do much as far as conditioning goes (in my desert climate). It is great for putting on a shine, but that's about it. I douse everything liberally with neatsfoot oil if I want something to get conditioned.
> 
> 
> Same with folks talking about mold and white stuff on their tack. I've never had that happen either. Well, I may have had some tack with a little waxy white stuff on top, but it's usually the fat from the neatsfoot oil in cold weather and that wipes right off. I've NEVER seen tack mold. I would probably have to wet it down and wrap it in plastic to get mold, lol! (But I am glad I don't have to worry about that).
> ...


In California I never saw mold on tack except stuff that had been left in the back of someone's barn for years and years -- then I moved to New England. If it wasn't September already I would have gotten a dehumidifier for my tackroom as EVERYTHING molds in there. I will next year though. I can't put my dust cover on my saddle because it molds underneath it in a few days. Tack not used for a single week is already starting to get white. There's no air circulation in there, which is a problem, but also it is just a humid humid summer climate even when it is relatively cool it is WET. 

Payment for those green lush pastures, burbling brooks, and wildflowers all summer long.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> Both Stubben Hammanol and Passier Lederbalsam are what I call "real" leather conditioner. They are quite magical.
> Wipe them on with a tack sponge after wiping the grime off your saddle with plain water. The leather gets amazingly renewed.
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I do. Have not used the Hammanol but the Lederbalsam is my go-to. If my tack is really sweaty and dirty I will use a bit of saddle soap (Fiebings) but just water works well normally. 

Lederbalsam ain't cheap ... but neither is my saddle.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the Lederbalsam. It's the only stuff I'll use now!

I will NEVER buy EquiFUSE horse shampoo, conditioner, etc again. It boasts cleaning in one go, which it does... but it also boasts fast tail growth (false) and stain resistant (VERY false). I was talked into trying it at Equine Affaire. I'll most likely be throwing the whole kit out. I have grey horses who stain. I don't need to be scrubbing poop stains morning of the show because my shampoo made the stains stick worse (and I followed their little direction card to a "T"). Absolutely never again. I'll stick with my Santa Cruz purple shampoo that has worked the best out of everything I've tried (and I've tried A LOT).


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Definitely environmental molding. It can arise overnight if the wrong stuff is used. My tackroom is um...airy so things don't usually get as moldy. 

This is what I purchased (on advice of a very good friend) for my saddle cleaning. I will not use all the products at one time :wink: either the Effax brand products (I didn't buy the Leder cream) or the Leather Therapy.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the Effax @AnitaAnne. That's what I use for cleaning and conditioning, and it lasts a long time because you need very little.


I have a small tack room attached to my run-in shed in my pasture. I really went back and forth about whether I would be comfortable keeping my nice saddles and bridles out there as it is not air conditioned. Everything in there has held up great throughout our miserably humid summer (humidity >85% most days). However, inside our _house_- also not air conditioned- our leather couch, club chairs, ottoman, and random bridles I never got to the tack room _are _molding! I can not wait to be done with summer!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I like Lexol, and have used it for years.
I have several "Buster Cubes"; a hard plastic dog toy that you load with treats, which are then dropped randomly as it is played with. My equines love them, and will keep after them until all of the treats are gone.
My critters never figured out the "Lick It" part of the lick treats, they "Bite It", and then "Eat It" until it's gone. The ones that come in a block last a couple of days in the pasture, the ones that come in a tub get flipped over, stomped until the contents come out, and _then_ eaten. May last a day or two longer than the block. I do get them one of the $10 Nutrena "Horse Blocks" once in awhile for a treat; they're very popular.
Fly spray; if it doesn't have Pyrethrin in it, it's probably not gonna be very effective; Bronco Gold has been our standard for the last couple of fly seasons, but the Pyranha is also good. Mostly, we depend on fly sheets/masks/leggings.
And here is one I haven't seen mentioned, but it is a sore spot for me. "Never-Will-I-Ever buy another "New" (Newer than ~2008) motor vehicle."
The newer ones are what I've been calling e-cars/e-trucks, They are _all_ computer (multiple computers, actually), and once something, even the most insignificant little thing goes wrong, the entire system goes haywire. And they can be Very-Very to get things sorted out again. Very frustrating if you prefer to DIY, Very expensive if you pay someone to deal with it. And absolutely no hope for a DIY repair without the Very expensive Factory Diagnostic Tools (yet another computer/interface). My heartfelt advice to those of you who depend on your newer cars; lease it, or trade the darn thing in when the factory warranty expires. Or open a savings account specifically for car repairs once that "Check Engine Light" comes on :-(
This gripe is aimed specifically at my "new" 2010 Tundra, but I hear gripes from all corners, and numerous horror stories from owners of the newer diesel trucks.
"Caveat Emptor." This from your resident Geek; don't _even_ get me started . . .
edit to add: And heaven help you if you have trouble with the "Immobilizer" system. Get a spare "chipped" key. Get a spare remote. Check to be sure they work, and lock them up somewhere safe. Do it today. You _will_ thank me later.

Fotos: BusterCubes in the pasture


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cute horses with cubes! @george the mule My horses would loose those to the barn pup I think though...


New cars/trucks are impossible to afford so I will have to keep driving my 03 F150 :smile: Now my Subaru is a 2012 but hoping it holds up like the older ones do...


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

george the mule said:


> And here is one I haven't seen mentioned, but it is a sore spot for me. "Never-Will-I-Ever buy another "New" (Newer than ~2008) motor vehicle."
> The newer ones are what I've been calling e-cars/e-trucks, They are _all_ computer (multiple computers, actually), and once something, even the most insignificant little thing goes wrong, the entire system goes haywire. And they can be Very-Very to get things sorted out again. Very frustrating if you prefer to DIY, Very expensive if you pay someone to deal with it. And absolutely no hope for a DIY repair without the Very expensive Factory Diagnostic Tools (yet another computer/interface). My heartfelt advice to those of you who depend on your newer cars; lease it, or trade the darn thing in when the factory warranty expires. Or open a savings account specifically for car repairs once that "Check Engine Light" comes on :-(
> This gripe is aimed specifically at my "new" 2010 Tundra, but I hear gripes from all corners, and numerous horror stories from owners of the newer diesel trucks.
> "Caveat Emptor." This from your resident Geek; don't _even_ get me started . . .
> ...




I just got a 2009 chevy trailblazer. I do like it... however there is a plethera of computerized crap. neat (like being able to see your instantaneous gas mileage) but hard to adjust (like the seat that resets to the position of its last owner every time you take the key out.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I will never buy the bell boots with the knobs built in again. 

I bought four sets for a friend and ended up exercising his horses for him right away. I was months away from going back to where I bought them. Each horse went horribly in them. And no wonder, they restricted their flexion to at least some degree.

I threw them away and made four sets by hand.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthetic reins, English or Western, hate, hate, hate!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, any kind of jointed or flex type stirrups or irons, hate them suckers too!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Synthetic reins, English or Western, hate, hate, hate!


Oh I am a total convert to Biothane bridles and reins with the pebble grip! Plus one can get them in nearly every color  


Anyone ever tried biothane stirrup leathers???? I would think they would rub the saddle...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh I am a total convert to Biothane bridles and reins with the pebble grip! Plus one can get them in nearly every color


Love my beta reins, but despise the rubber grips with a passion. Hated every single "dot" whenever I rode...
Have now smooth reins 


I will never again buy cheap brushes - most of the time cheap = cheaply made and they don't last.
My oldest Haas body brush is over 30 years old and the bristles are still in perfect shape.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Everybody has STRONG feelings about reins, I have found. Me included. I like rubber dot grip dressage reins but ONLY for arena work. They increase my precision a lot. But they wear holes in my hands quickly. For trail riding, after much experimentation, I have settled on english buckled braided leather reins.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll never buy another horse. I have all I need right now. They're not going anywhere and some of them may outlive me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

boots said:


> I will never buy the bell boots with the knobs built in again.
> 
> I bought four sets for a friend and ended up exercising his horses for him right away. I was months away from going back to where I bought them. Each horse went horribly in them. And no wonder, they restricted their flexion to at least some degree.
> 
> I threw them away and made four sets by hand.


Yes! Cant stand the "no turn" bell boots! 
I went back to the old style pull on gum bells.




waresbear said:


> Oh, any kind of jointed or flex type stirrups or irons, hate them suckers too!


Just curious, why do you hate the flex stirrups? Do they ride different?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’ve only ever used the no turn ones I think...

I love English style reins! On my snaffle horses I wish I had a set. I bought a pair of the braided ones for my shank snaffle, but they are too short... one day I will own a good pair for my colt snaffle (of course I have a set for my English snaffle). My littlest girl has a pair of the dotted ones on her bridle horse. They are color coded too, so when she was struggling with uneven reins or holding them in the right spot we bought them. They are awesome!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

elkdog said:


> I'll never buy another horse. I have all I need right now. They're not going anywhere and some of them may outlive me.


I *shouldn't* buy another horse, ever. I don't currently own one, but I have excellent and affordable access, most of the year, to the best-trained and most talented horse I've ever ridden, and unlimited free riding on two other wonderful horses. And yet I constantly browse horse ads because nothing about horses is rational. :happydance:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Yes! Cant stand the "no turn" bell boots!
> I went back to the old style pull on gum bells.
> 
> 
> ...


I am used to "ledges" and balancing my feet off the edge of a stirrup. Something moves with the angle of my foot bothers me 

I have never tried biothane reins, might be okay, however I am a bit of a leather snob. The reins have to have a certain feel to them or it annoys me. Those rubber English reins I bought, I gave away, I hated them!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I am used to "ledges" and balancing my feet off the edge of a stirrup. Something moves with the angle of my foot bothers me
> 
> I have never tried biothane reins, might be okay, however I am a bit of a leather snob. The reins have to have a certain feel to them or it annoys me. Those rubber English reins I bought, I gave away, I hated them!


I always ride in gloves, so the actual texture doesn't matter as much to me. Used to love web reins, but keeping them looking new was hard. 

What I hate are thin, tiny ones that I have to clench my hand to hold 

My favorite rein would be a smooth, high quality leather with stops. But for ease of use nothing beats the biothane tack! 


Those pebble grips are great for sudden bolts :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> Everybody has STRONG feelings about reins, I have found. Me included. I like rubber dot grip dressage reins but ONLY for arena work. They increase my precision a lot. But they wear holes in my hands quickly. For trail riding, after much experimentation, I have settled on english buckled braided leather reins.


Saw some unique biothane reins with paracord braided onto the last half of them similar in appearance to braided reins. Very interesting concept, but have no idea how they would feel in the hand.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Love my beta reins, but despise the rubber grips with a passion. Hated every single "dot" whenever I rode...
> Have now smooth reins
> 
> 
> ...


Are the reins slippery? I've never tried smooth ones. My trail pairs have soft rope type ends that I tied a few knots in for grips :wink:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I really hate cheap and nasty rugs, and I don't buy them. They're never cut right, their material doesn't breathe well and wears quickly, they rub, the leg clips start breaking in a few weeks, the buckles are hard to do up, why would you?

The reason I have experience in this is that some of the horses I adopted came with (brand-new) cheap and nasty winter rugs. They wear them until they wear out; then I buy them something decent. These horrible rugs never last more than two to three winters before they are beyond repairable, whereas the good rugs I buy last seven to eight years in general, without having to replace clips or buckles. They're generously cut, everything is easy to do up and undo, no shoulder rubbing and no bib required either, material waterproof, breathable and tough, and can be re-waterproofed annually when the original stuff wears off in three or four winters, if your horses roll a lot.

Considering they don't actually cost twice as much but last more than twice as long, and therefore create less than half the waste at the end of their life spans, as well as not being a pain in the posterior to work with, why why why does anyone buy cheap and nasty winter rugs? :evil:

/end rant


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> Are the reins slippery? I've never tried smooth ones. My trail pairs have soft rope type ends that I tied a few knots in for grips :wink:


Smooth leather reins generally aren't; the only reason I don't ride in them anymore is because of what they do to the skin on my fingers, which is prone to cracking, and you get really icky dark cracks riding with leather reins. This could be prevented if I wore gloves, and I do have gloves (the most bearable ones are stretchy cotton with tiny little rubber dots for grip on the outside), but I don't know, riding with gloves is like showering with a raincoat on, you lose all sensitivity. :icon_rolleyes:

I have these leather and fabric reins with leather beginnings at the bit, then fabric with leather strips at intervals. They were lying around in an old tack bag, so I tried them out, and liked their feel, and no skin cracking problems for me. It's what I've got now.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> I really hate cheap and nasty rugs, and I don't buy them. They're never cut right, their material doesn't breathe well and wears quickly, they rub, the leg clips start breaking in a few weeks, the buckles are hard to do up, why would you?
> 
> The reason I have experience in this is that some of the horses I adopted came with (brand-new) cheap and nasty winter rugs. They wear them until they wear out; then I buy them something decent. These horrible rugs never last more than two to three winters before they are beyond repairable, whereas the good rugs I buy last seven to eight years in general, without having to replace clips or buckles. They're generously cut, everything is easy to do up and undo, no shoulder rubbing and no bib required either, material waterproof, breathable and tough, and can be re-waterproofed annually when the original stuff wears off in three or four winters, if your horses roll a lot.
> 
> ...


Because they're cheap? (runs away fast)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Dear @*Avna* , I'm out of the pegleg now and returning to normal speed, so I just might catch you! 


Seriously though, it's demonstrably more expensive per unit time, plus our planet is drowning in cheap crap. I hate built-in obsolescence, and lack of quality and workmanship.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SueC said:


> Smooth leather reins generally aren't; the only reason I don't ride in them anymore is because of what they do to the skin on my fingers, which is prone to cracking, and you get really icky dark cracks riding with leather reins. This could be prevented if I wore gloves, and I do have gloves (the most bearable ones are stretchy cotton with tiny little rubber dots for grip on the outside), but I don't know, riding with gloves is like showering with a raincoat on, you lose all sensitivity. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I have these leather and fabric reins with leather beginnings at the bit, then fabric with leather strips at intervals. They were lying around in an old tack bag, so I tried them out, and liked their feel, and no skin cracking problems for me. It's what I've got now.


Smooth leather I have ridden with and they are ok, but I prefer stops on them so I can make sure my reins are always even. It was the biothane reins I wondered how slippery they are if smooth...

I'm used to gloves, I wear gloves at work (RN) and I wear them riding mainly because I come from the hunter/jumper and Dressage world. 


No loss of sensitivity that I'm aware of :wink:


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I not a fan of riding in gloves either. I bought a pair with rubber pimples on the palms and I kept removing them and leaving them around until they were permanently lost. 

I used to swear by rubber reins as well. I liked their width and grip despite my first few pairs slowly disintegrating, leaving untidy bits attached to the leather. I persevered until I got a set that seemed to be permanently sticky with irritating pimples. My hands and between my fingers were always red raw, especially in cold and wet weather.

I don’t mind smooth reins as I used to ride my mare in a pair on her pelham but I prefer a grip so I swapped to my plaited leather reins. I still ride with a newer set.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I find it very weird to ride without gloves, English, as I always have. I remember reading an article many years go...it was written by Prince Charles' riding coach. "One should always wear gloves whilst riding for a proper purchase on the reins'. It stuck with me. I used to for Western as well when it was in style in the show pen, but that's changed so I ride without. It seemed strange at first but I got used to it. Western reins, I am real stickler about, I want the best quality, heavy but buttery soft, for showing and all riding. I have thrown substandard reins right in the garbage! No I didn't buy the reins, they came with a Circle Y saddle and bridle set. Another thing I have thrown in the garbage is nylon latigo, junk!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@waresbear that’s definitely throw away stuff! A couple of my headstall purchases came with reins I threw in the garbage. I could not fathom what they expected me to do with them. They were split leather (not quality or I’d have kept them for repair leather) reins that were short. Seriously, I cannot imagine how one would ride with them... one in each hand hanging down? So odd...


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*waresbear* – I think if I could find a pair of surgically thin gloves with the same protection and grip as the ones i've tried, I’d definitely give them a go. As yet, i've not found a pair that's comfortable. :smile:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When it's -10 here, you have to wear insulated gloves, I got some good equestrian ones. Because I am used to gloves, I find it not a problem holding on to reins or giving proper cues. But I hear ya Caledonian, a lot of folks here lay off riding in the winter because they haven't mastered the glove thing.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Not to turn this into a gloves thread... but something I WILL buy again is the Noble Perfect Fit glove. I HATE RIDING GLOVES. But I actually LIKE these ones. They fit my hands perfectly, they grip decently well, and I don't even notice that they're there. Three thumbs up from me! (The extra thumb because I was so relieved to find something I didn't HAAAATE!)

I have the summer mesh back ones, but I actually rode with them last winter too and didn't even realize that they were summer gloves. They did the job! They do make an insulated version that I'd be curious to try. https://www.pleasantridge.ca/index.php/perfect-fit-3-season-glove.html


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Checked the brand of my gloves I wear for everyday riding, they are Noble! Very durable too, had them going on three years now, almost unheard of for gloves!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> Not to turn this into a gloves thread... but something I WILL buy again is the Noble Perfect Fit glove.


I have the same ones! Never ride without gloves (ok, extremely rare seeing me without), as there are always some branches, etc that need be moved while riding and most stuff has thorns around here :icon_rolleyes: And the gloves protect my hands somewhat... They didn't help my face recently when I tried to duck under a wild rose bush, though 

And re the beta reins - even if they are wet with humidity form the air, I haven't found them slippery at all. Then again, the gloves may help too.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> Dear @*Avna* , I'm out of the pegleg now and returning to normal speed, so I just might catch you!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's demonstrably more expensive per unit time, plus our planet is drowning in cheap crap. I hate built-in obsolescence, and lack of quality and workmanship.


Oh I agree with you!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I wasn't implying you didn't!  I just couldn't pass up the chance to refer to a chasing scenario involving a recent pirate and someone who threw down a comedic gauntlet! :rofl: These kinds of imagined scenarios are most amusing!


It's also nice to occasionally summarise several previously written paragraphs in a mere two sentences. ;-) Not that I'm a fan of Twitter, you understand, and I evilly think that the kind of people who love Twitter are by definition Twits; but it's good writing practice...inkunicorn:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Once I forgot my gloves when going to try a horse. It felt so weird and totally uncomfortable to have reins on my hands! 

After that I started storing gloves in my helmet bag :smile:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Me, I'm just a bare-skin being. It's the same when I'm gardening, I really want to feel the soil I'm working with in my hands, and the featherweight of the little seedlings I transfer. And to walk in bare feet on the grass. And to have the reins running over my index fingertips, which ensures a really soft connection with the horse for me. And to feel the horse's coat as I run my hands over his neck to say thank you to him.


If two people were exactly the same, one of them would be superfluous!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

SueC said:


> ...And to have the reins running over my index fingertips, which ensures a really soft connection with the horse for me...
> If two people were exactly the same, one of them would be superfluous!


Horses too...something I'm learning is that the equipment you like to use might also relate to the horse you are used to riding. I was always a bare hander, then ended up with Valhalla, who was tricky in many ways. If you had wet reins in your hands, she'd feel your hands slip and take off. So I went to gloves that had grip when wet (MacWet) and super grip reins. With my new guy I'm back to using reins that can slide, but I'm used to wearing the gloves now. The thing is, these MacWet gloves make it so you can feel everything just as well as with your bare hand, but I find that I have better grip for everything from pulling the billets through buckles to holding the reins lightly without dropping them. So they have upped my performance a bit.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Never have I considered buying a set of gloves before you just said that @gottatrot. I will not wear them (I’m not speaking about when it is cold of course) for anything because I can’t feel like I want to, or grip like I can with bare hands. 

As I am sitting here debating it though I think as much as I like the idea of more grip, it would be a negative in the areas where I could use a glove if I liked one, like roping. The rope needs to slip, but just enough, and I’m sure that would tear apart a set of gloves with grip or create some sort of issue.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Ugh, cheap reins. No. I want heavy, long harness leather. They last forever if you take care of them, too. The ones I am riding with right now on my favorite bridle are 18 years old.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Avna said:


> Everybody has STRONG feelings about reins, I have found. Me included. I like rubber dot grip dressage reins but ONLY for arena work. They increase my precision a lot. But they wear holes in my hands quickly. For trail riding, after much experimentation, I have settled on english buckled braided leather reins.


Oh, that is so true! I'm passionate about my reins, which ones I love and which ones I hate... 

I love buckle leather reins with stops for formal-type lessons. If I have a snaffle and curb, I like a smooth very skinny leather curb rein, also buckle. 

For informal schooling or trail, I like canvass/web or canvass/web-with-rubber-threads-in-them reins with leather stops and leather buckle ends. 

I also really like yacht rope reins for trail riding, or my favorite trail reins: braided yarn. Sounds weird, but they were awesome! 

I HATE rubber reins and braided leather reins! They stretch and feel loose and imprecise, and rip the skin off my fingers if I have forgotten gloves. And for me, they are really hard to clean.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Captain Evil said:


> Oh, that is so true! I'm passionate about my reins, which ones I love and which ones I hate...
> 
> I love buckle leather reins with stops for formal-type lessons. If I have a snaffle and curb, I like a smooth very skinny leather curb rein, also buckle.
> 
> ...


Hah! I HATE yacht rope reins! They feel huge and clumsy because I have tiny short fingers. I still have a pair of braided yarn reins but never use them because they have no weight to them and feel flyaway. The canvas web ones are too stiff! See, everyone is really picky about their reins.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Captain Evil said:


> I also really like yacht rope reins for trail riding, or my favorite trail reins: braided yarn. Sounds weird, but they were awesome!


I prefer a yacht rope rein, and dislike the braided leather/buckle ones 'cause they're generally too short for casual riding. Nice long supple split leather reins are OK, I just don't like it that if you drop an end (Who; Me?!?), you usually have to get off, or get assistance to pick it up :-( I almost always end up tying the ends of these together. I put a temporary overhand knot in a convenient place in the yacht rope rein too, if I'm doing much cantering.

(So; is the one piece Yacht Rope thingie a "rein", or is it still "reins"?)

And yea; I got my boys tack sorted a long time ago, and am disinclined toward further experimentation ;-)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ If one happens to drop a rein, rare with good, long reins, just tip the horse's head around with the rein you still have, reach down, and grab the other. Practice if you want to so the horse gets the hang of it. 

One thing to consider when trail riding-- if you have split reins and the horse gets away from you and takes off for home, those reins will drag and he'll step on them, but probably not do too much damage to himself. If, however, you use a roping rein or one-piece rein, the horse can get a leg through those and trip himself or hang them up on something and really hurt his mouth. Saw a nice mare break her jaw this way-- she hung her rein up on a fence post as she raced through a gate after a fall, and flipped herself over by the jaw. If she'd had nylon or yacht reins rather than leather, and they hadn't broken when they did, I have no doubt she'd never have gotten up. 

I've had a myriad of horses get loose with split reins for one reason or another over the years-- some went three steps, some went three miles, and never even had one bleed even if he stepped on his reins at a gallop. I use harness leather reins with the water loop ends so that leather lace breaks before the horse does, and all you have to replace is the leather thong. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Silver, no bits on my critters. The scissors snap on the yacht rope rein will break if the rein is caught up or stepped on, and it doesn't take much force to do it. George got his toe caught in in the curb chain of his hackamore once, and broke the hanger strap on his bridle. No idea how he managed it, but I replaced the strap with a bit of string, and we rode on.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

george the mule said:


> Silver, no bits on my critters. The scissors snap on the yacht rope rein will break if the rein is caught up or stepped on, and it doesn't take much force to do it. George got his toe caught in in the curb chain of his hackamore once, and broke the hanger strap on his bridle. No idea how he managed it, but I replaced the strap with a bit of string, and we rode on.


I have bits but my reins all have scissor snaps too. They have come loose a time or two when he has rubbed on a tree or his knee, but not a problem to just snap it back on. 

I have never liked split reins; when I have those I always tie a knot in the ends.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Avna said:


> Hah! I HATE yacht rope reins! They feel huge and clumsy because I have tiny short fingers.



Does this mean you don't play piano? ;-)


Just think though of the savings you make on hand cream, compared to the average person...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Another "I don't like yacht rope reins" - something about them makes my hands hurt.
Used to have 8 foot split reins, but lil' pony always stepped on them while gaiting. Not something I would recommend. They probably go in the "I would never buy again" category. Too long and too flimsy for my liking...
Now I have custom 6 (or 7? don't remember) foot closed reins, which is just perfect for our riding. For allowing pony to graze or drink, I have a long "popper", so I don't have to hang over the neck or drop the reins for her to do so. Every ride I like them more :wink:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

SilverMaple said:


> If, however, you use a roping rein or one-piece rein, the horse can get a leg through those and trip himself or hang them up on something and really hurt his mouth. Saw a nice mare break her jaw this way-- she hung her rein up on a fence post as she raced through a gate after a fall, and flipped herself over by the jaw. If she'd had nylon or yacht reins rather than leather, and they hadn't broken when they did, I have no doubt she'd never have gotten up.


And that's why I ride with this rope arrangement through my buckled reins (click to enlarge):



It's just a fairly loose, but not too loose, bit of rope with loops that attach to the girth, crucially _above_ the saddle blanket strap through which the girth runs, so that it stays in the correct position (so it can't ride down the girth). The reins thread through and this means they don't get thrown over the horse's head in a fall etc. Therefore, the horse can't step into the reins. (Additionally, re catching on things, the buckle in my reins is very weak and designed to break easily if the horse gets the reins hooked up in something when accidentally loose.)

The rope can also come in very handy for other things, say if you have to carry something back with you unexpectedly and want to do it hands-free - like the one time I broke a wire in a Renegade boot and tied it and its opposite twin to the saddle instead of having to carry it in my hands. Plus, you never know when you might have to hog-tie a suspicious character on a trail...



Front view. You may also notice our noseband is even more useless than usual (mostly I think nosebands have a limited use in reducing the small chance of a broken jaw in a fall, and also just for aesthetics if you like them, but do you really want to oil more leather? :rofl. I don't normally ride with one; the tradition here is to leave your horse's halter on under the bridle, but I thought I'd make the effort to put on his full bridle for the photograph. I couldn't even fit the noseband under the cheek straps because they would have rubbed on his skin; look at the impasse there with his face shape. So that's the last time he wore that noseband! I think nosebands should be optional purchases, rather than coming with a bridle...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> Does this mean you don't play piano? ;-)
> 
> 
> Just think though of the savings you make on hand cream, compared to the average person...


That's a very comforting thought to have, as I shop online for winter riding gloves in Large Child Size if I can find them . . .

Not too good with a piano, no.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Caledonian said:


> @*waresbear* – I think if I could find a pair of surgically thin gloves with the same protection and grip as the ones i've tried, I’d definitely give them a go. As yet, i've not found a pair that's comfortable. <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


This might sound a bit nuts, but Blauer makes a glove intended for police which is ultra-thin, stretchy, but durable fabric but the palms and fingers are dipped in a rubberized coating. The velcro tabs on mine did go kaput quickly but they fit so well it doesn't matter. There's no insulation to speak of and they're not pretty, but they worked well for me when I need hand protection but good grip. They're also cheap.

(As for the topic of the thread, I haven't bought enough things to have found anything bad )


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

All tack molds in Florida unless you put in air conditioning. My friend put an air conditioner in her horse trailer. She plugs it in when she gets home from riding. Then her tack stays in the trailer. My house is my tack room...


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually like split reins. When you get bucked off, you can let go of one,and have the other and therefore have the horse.  I never tie them, I cross them over the withers so I have a bridge in one or two hands. I recently got a $7 new pair (yes new) and soaked them for a week in oil, theyre soft and buttery now. Will they hold up for 15 years? Probably not, but they were $7. 


As for nosebands, I've never specifically bought one, but I have bought specific bridles because of them. I like this one right now, it's attached loosely around the muzzle, but I like the upper jaw support. Also, the straps are meant to be on the inside of the cheek pieces, else they interfere with the action of the bridle. I've also been known to take it off as well for trail riding. Can't see it's purpose then. 


I will never buy hoof oil again. I don't see the point of it.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Among the things which I will never buy again are drop nosebands and flash nosebands. @SueC, that looks as though it would work very much like a running martingale.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Sue C, how does that protect the horse if the ends of the rein flip over the head? 



I'll stick with my long, heavy harness leather reins that work for me (when not riding in the show ring, I cross them over the neck), but I do see some riders, especially kids, with the Booma rein. Same general concept; keeping the rein where it's easy to grasp and keeping it from ending up over the horse's head in a fall or even if the horse puts his head down to graze while the rider takes off a jacket or takes a picture.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

SilverMaple said:


> Sue C, how does that protect the horse if the ends of the rein flip over the head?


As already explained, that is the point - it's physically impossible for that to happen with the reins and rope set up the way they are. In case you don't ride English, the reins aren't that long, so it's not an issue. You could always try it out for yourself if you can't envisage how it works. But it works very well and 100% does the required job. The reins can't get thrown over the head this way.




Captain Evil said:


> Among the things which I will never buy again are drop nosebands and flash nosebands. @*SueC* , that looks as though it would work very much like a running martingale.


Yes, that's spot-on. The advantage to me is that it's softer than a running martingale in terms of bit connection / redirection, while doing as good a job on stopping the reins from going over the head. And then it's also got that versatility of being a spare rope when you need one on a trail for whatever reason. 




Avna said:


> That's (saving money on hand cream) a very comforting thought to have, as I shop online for winter riding gloves in Large Child Size if I can find them . . .


As someone with Australian Size 10 Viking feet in a country of generally smaller-footed people, I can empathise with the difficulty of obtaining non-standard size items. However, your particular deviation from average is more environmentally friendly than mine, as it requires less materials to do the job!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

All the stuff from Harry's Horse. Pure crappy material and way too cheap material. Avoid!


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Any leather that is tack that is black, black uses some kind of chemical when dyed that makes it rot fast.
A fence pliers hammer combo tool, heck I can smash my thumb with an ordinary hammer fewer times than with that tool and for less money.
Buy a Horse and get one free. Last time I did it ended badly. A free horse is not free.

Spurs that attach to boot heels but not with spur straps. They look like forks and if your horse steps on one it can tear your boot heel off.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Ah, I forgot hoof dressing! Its entire purpose is to get all over the inside of your tack box. Never met a farrier who thought it was a good idea to put on actual hoofs.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Reins: No more leather reins for me. Not in any style. Particularly not split reins! Yacht rope forever, which is about how long they seem to be lasting.

Saddles: My $1800 semi-custom saddle is in a closet. I'm using a <$400 Abetta now. Can't bring myself to sell my good saddle, but I don't really want to use it anymore either!

Pads: I've recently tried a Tacky-Too pad that has spent the last 8 years as a pad between my saddle and the saddle stand...and I'm liking it. Not sure if it will replace my Diamond wool pad. But it might.

Gloves: In 100 degree heat? I don't think so! Besides, a lot of my riding is done with my reins draped loose in my hand. The gloves might stick and prevent my reins from sliding through my fingers.

Leather cleaner: What would I use it on? Apart from stirrup hobbles...








​ 
Turned stirrups: I dismount and remount at least once/hour. The turned stirrups don't twist around as nice for getting my old-man foot into, and scrape against his side as I twist around.

Fly spray: My farrier and I are both in the market for a fly spray that works for more than half a day. I'm usually happy if it is still working for a 90 minute ride! Natural fly spray is like a flashing neon sign: "Bite me! Bite me!" Which is about how I feel about the stuff...:icon_rolleyes:

Helmets: Um....probably shouldn't open that can of worms!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Pretty much everything but the fly spray is the exact opposite of me... I cannot stand non-leather reins, can't stand synthetic anything, hated a tacky pad, like my non-turned stirrups because they turn fine once I'm on and the non-turned ones are less likely for a colt to hang them up on the round pen, love my wool felt, etc. Lol.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicago screws...who is Mr. Chicago, anyway?? Why would you make something that holds critical pieces together (bridles, billets, reins) and make it impossible to tighten??


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

greentree said:


> Chicago screws...who is Mr. Chicago, anyway?? Why would you make something that holds critical pieces together (bridles, billets, reins) and make it impossible to tighten??



They also possess the magical quality of being tight at 11:03 am when one begins a ride, and then the bit will fall out of the horse's mouth at 11:07 am and the screw will simply sigh and shrug. I epoxied mine closed on my bridles and put water-end reins on my bits after one such incident in the middle of a trail class.... as an added bonus, said permanent attachments give me a good excuse to buy another headstall every time I get a new bit  I think I'm down to just a couple of bridles left with the darned things on them, though, since I don't show much anymore.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Chicago is a pseudonym for the inventor because if we knew what his name really was we'd hunt him down. At least I would. I once had my bridle come apart while I was cantering down a trail. Last time I didn't replace them with latigo strings.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I took my 3 year old stallion to a Stock Horse of Texas Show/ clinic. It was his first time away from home, and Halloween. We were warming up in a semi remote arena, and the bridle fell off! Thank goodness his favorite word is WHOA. Thank goodness the sweet trainer in the arena at the same time had some spares....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> Pretty much everything but the fly spray is the exact opposite of me...Lol.


The longer I ride, the more I realize what a diverse group of people ride! I've gone from a Tack-aholic who loved good leather to a low-budget oddball. If someone had told me 5 years ago I'd be riding an Abetta & Dr Cook's on a mustang who habitually splashes all the water out of the water bucket, I'd have laughed myself silly!

But then, if you told me when I was 48 that within two years, I would take up riding and get hooked by riding a very reactive Arabian mare, I'd have laughed pretty hard then, too! Life takes some odd twists sometimes...
:cheers:​


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

greentree said:


> Chicago screws...who is Mr. Chicago, anyway?? Why would you make something that holds critical pieces together (bridles, billets, reins) and make it impossible to tighten??


I'm not a huge fan of Chicago screws, but some of our tack has them, including the sacrificial leather strap on The Kid's break-away halters. So I carry a handful in various sizes in my trail kit, plus tools to work 'em. Since learning to really tighten them, I have never had one come apart on me, and here's how ya do it:

Find a good pair of pliers that have the half-round serrated notch for gripping. A small vice-grip tool is ideal. Lay them flat on a table, and put the smooth/post end of the Chicago screw in the curved part of the pliers just far enough to be able to grip the head. If you have vice-grips, lock 'em closed lightly. Assemble the leather parts over the post as required, insert the "screw" part of the Chicago screw and tighten it with a screwdriver. "Tighten it 'til it breaks, then back off 1/4 turn ;-)" Oh, yea, and the proper size CS will have the "post" just a hair longer that the combined thickness of the leather you are fastening. If you can't tighten metal against metal, it _will_ come loose, sooner or later; sooner if you ride close to the barn, later if you are 10 miles from home w/o a spare . . . And you can always use a tiny dab of (Blue, not Red) Loc-tite on the thing to insure it will virtually never come apart, even when you want it to. A tiny drop of fingernail polish or superglue will work too, but understand that if you use a thread locking compound, you will probably have to break the thing to get it apart again.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I still love leather and the smell of it makes me float  

But cleaning it all the time :icon_rolleyes:


Biothane is great stuff, rinse and go! So many colors Too 

Bought a leather couch with power recliners at both ends and now I get the smell of leather every time I sit down mmm Heaven! :biggrin:


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Once had a Chicago screw come out on my reins a ways from home... Ended up turning a very tight circle. Now I just check them before every ride. I've thought about glueing them since I'm not likely to change that bit.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a leather saddle and bridle and stable halter for each of my two horses. I wipe them with a damp cloth before I put them away. When I feel like it and it's a nice day I sit in my barn aisle and clean it all and supple it up with Lederbalsam. Leather is lovely to handle. Part of the happiness of horses are the smells and feels -- wood shavings, hay, salt sweat, leather.

It brings back pleasant memories of when all us 4-H girls would get together in my living room the night before a show and clean and polish all our tack together. 

I have a biothane breast collar because I got so tired of how dang sweaty and filthy my leather one got every time I went out. Plus it is BLUE. :lol:


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

We have leather saddles, and our bridles, breast collars, and Georgies breechings are all nice supple leather. I keep a set of spares, ready-to-go in the trailer, also a spare rein of some description. The Boys each have a custom-made-to-fit-their-backs Endurance saddle, and Oily has a beautiful Passier Dressage saddle that I found at a local consignment tack store, made a ridiculously low offer on, and was surprised a month or so later when the owner agreed to my offer. They have appropriately-sized Supracor saddle pads for their Endurance saddles, and I just last week found a Supracor pad for Oily's Dressage saddle on eBay. (Not new, but unused, for like $100; eBay is Good . . .)
Oily uses a Dr. Cooks bridle, and George has _his_ hackamore. He likes it, and has worn the same one for years and years, altho I have replaced the headstall a couple of times.
Banjo_the_Elder uses Oily's Passier saddle (it fits him, and is very light) and spare bitless bridle when we go out. Banj is 34yo this year, and still enjoys going for short walks in the neighborhood; to visit with the neighbor horses, and to sample some of that "greener grass". He really is a special horse, and must have been spectacular in his prime.
I clean and check all of this junk at the beginning of each season, but the only things that get much attention beyond that are the saddle pads, which get hosed off every few rides, and Georgies breeching, which frequently gets (er, um) _soiled_ while in use ;-)

edit to comment: I remarked earlier that I never intend to upgrade our tack, that's not quite true; we have gone thru a number of different girths over the years. We used the Weaver Leather Mohair "Smart-cinch" up until last season, when we switched to their "Airflex" model. I know that many riders swear by the Mohair cinch/girth, but IMO, the Airflex is simply better, and The Boys seem to agree. (plus they are real easy to clean, and get The Hose at the same time as the pads.

Foto; Banjo, all dressed up for fun.


----------



## Amitubin (Sep 11, 2018)

I found this supposedly amazing all organic fly spray, turns out it was oil based so it was really bad for the horses skin especially since I live in a very very sunny area.. 
do NOT buy oiled based fly spray🙄


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm a leather snob. I love good leather... the way it looks and smells and feels is well worth the few hours a year to clean and care for it. It's a double-edged sword, though. I am a tackaholic. But I'm out of room in my tack room, and since most of my good leather tack will last longer than me, I'm running out of stuff to buy. *sigh*

I rode a filly I'm starting over to a friend's last night, and we got to talking about tack since she's looking for a saddle for her daughter, who is an English rider but wants to switch over to western since that's what all the classes are in shows and 4H around here, and would I happen to have a saddle she could borrow until she finds one? Yep. But it made me feel old. I'll be 40 in February. The saddle I'm taking over for the girl to try is the one I was given when I was her age (10), and it was built in 1980. It still looks exactly like it did when I was gifted it, and I still ride in it sometimes, too. So the saddle, bridle and bit, and breastcollar going over for her to use on her new western horse are all older than her mom... but you know what? That old saddle is still nicer than a lot of the stuff sold today, and since she's going to be doing pattern classes and ranch horse, she doesn't need anything dripping silver and most people would never guess how old it actually is.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

@SilverMaple... 40? You are still just a baby.... 

I too love the feel and smell of leather. It's part of the whole joy of a horse. I know that I can buy a synthetic dressage saddle for a fraction of the cost that I can a good used leather one, but I just can't bring myself to do it. Any time we are on a road trip of any length at all I have a bridle or two, some saddle soap, and some neatsfoot oil. 

Stuff I will never buy again... Metal salt lick holders. Not stainless steel, not coated. Every one of them is a pile of rust within weeks.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Almost all of our headstalls, even our snaffles have conchos with chicago screw backs, never had an issue. You don't have to super glue them to the point where you might have to cut them off to keep them from coming undone. One drop of of clear finger nail polish or little dab of loc tite works wonders. Keeps them tight yet if you need to change bits you can get them undone without a huge fight.

I like quality leather. It lasts forever if taken care of. I have a custom cutterboard for sale that's probably 40+ years old but been taken care of. It seems hard to get across to some that are interested in it that saddle that there's nothing wrong with a quality, well taken care of older saddle. They're scared of the age of it. 
I've ridden ones almost twice as old. *shrugs*


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Blue Loctite is what I've used on a couple of screws in revolvers. It isn't permanent, but the screw won't work free again under recoil. It ought to work with horse tack. I've never tried it since I've refused to buy any tack with Chicago screws for years.

In theory, I still like the smell, squeak and look of leather. I bought the biothane version of the Dr Cook's because it was on sale for $50, which was an excellent price. The Abetta saddle was taking a chance, and by chance it fits Bandit OK and me extremely well. The Cordura nylon is very grippy. If I had my slick seat saddle made rough-out instead of smooth, it might never have been an issue.

But the Abetta weighs 16 lbs, feels like they used my rump for a mold for the seat, and if (when!) my horse squirts sideways, I squirt with him without working at it. My Mama always told me that beauty is as beauty does, and the Abetta just "does" for me!

It is like that with the Dr Cook's, which I expected to hate. Bandit just accepts it so well! I've got uncounted hundreds of dollars of bits, both in my garage so my wife won't see them and lying around on my bookshelves. And what does my horse accept like he was born in it? A biothane Dr Cook's! Trooper uses a snaffle and Cowboy uses a curb, but Bandit behaves best in what I thought would be a total failure!

Good thing we ride in the desert where no one sees us. To paraphrase the Psalm: "_Yea, though we walk through the valley of the shadow of death, we will fear no evil, for no one will ever want to steal this cheap tack..._"


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

bsms said:


> It is like that with the Dr Cook's, which I expected to hate. Bandit just accepts it so well! I've got uncounted hundreds of dollars of bits, both in my garage so my wife won't see them and lying around on my bookshelves. And what does my horse accept like he was born in it? A biothane Dr Cook's! Trooper uses a snaffle and Cowboy uses a curb, but Bandit behaves best in what I thought would be a total failure!


Oily is a retired Dressage and Hunter showman who spent the first part of his life in a Kimberwicke/noseband/double rein, etc, arrangement. It took about 15 minutes to introduce him to the Dr. Cooks bridle, and we have used it ever since. He likes it, and while I'm not a hyper-critical rider, I really can't tell any difference between that, and riding him with the bit.
Banjo is a retired cow pony, and I have no idea what sort of tack he used, but undoubtedly a heavy western saddle, and a bit of some description. He was overweight, quite lame, and close to euthanization when I took over his care, but when he had rebounded enough to try a saddle on him, I _had_ the Dressage saddle, and a spare Dr. Cooks available. Also a Parelli Theraflex pad, which with the removal of a couple of shims let the English saddle sit on his back like it was made for him. It took no time at all to introduce him to the Dr. Cooks; "You know what this is about, Banjie? Flex left, flex right, super; lets go for a ride then." He is simply the most _willing_ guy, and was so happy to be A Horse again; you could just feel it in his demeanor.
I have tried the Dr. Cooks on George, and he will go in it, but he grumbles and complains the whole time. Put him back in his hack, and he is happy, so that's what we use.
Alas I still see riders who lack the empathy (whatever) to ask their animals if they are comfortable while working ("Well, just _make_ him do it . . .!"), but thankfully this is changing.
"Less is More. Om."


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to 40 soon, @*SilverMaple* . It's a great age! I actually think many humans are at their best in their 40s. And my neighbour assures me his brain peaked in his 50s! He's a very clever person and he's built his own aeroplane. He reckons now he's in his 60s, his brain is back to about where it was in his 40s.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> Welcome to 40 soon, @*SilverMaple* . It's a great age! I actually think many humans are at their best in their 40s. And my neighbour assures me his brain peaked in his 50s! He's a very clever person and he's built his own aeroplane. He reckons now he's in his 60s, his brain is back to about where it was in his 40s.


Young whippersnappers like you have no perspective. 

When I was in my late thirties I asked a wise person "when will I ever forgive my mother?" (long story there). She said, "When you're fifty!" I thought that was a highly weird answer but by gum she was right. 

Now that I'm past sixty I am far more patient, accepting, and relaxed than I ever have been before. I finally don't get angry and depressed about my personality difficulties. I finally stopped having impossible standards and goals. Just wait, it gets better than forty. Trust me!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I can imagine, @*Avna* , since life is a continual learning process!  And indeed I'm finding 47 superior to 40 myself. I just think it would be an excellent deal if we could stay physically about 40-something while advancing in learning and skills and good taste and, ahem, wisdom etc etc... and not have so much more wear on us...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Add....
A _very_ long shank hackamore.
8.5" cheeks is darn long.
Pretty thing with a beautiful leather braided nose....

Bought when I was a kid I used it once and will _never_ again.
I had no idea how much force it applies  and admittedly did not understand the correct use or adjustment of it nor gentle hands...
Nearly flipped a horse he reacted so violently and with just cause I now know. 
Boy, did I feel terrible what I did to that horse.:frown_color:
It will forever sit in my tack-trunk hidden deep at the bottom.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh I am a total convert to Biothane bridles and reins with the pebble grip! Plus one can get them in nearly every color
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tried biothane stirrup leathers???? I would think they would rub the saddle...


I am glad to see this comment, I just purchased my first biothane bridle (with matching reins) and breastcollar to match Andee’s Aussie saddle (I didn’t think finding black with brass fittings would be as hard as it has been!). Super excited to try it out, I bought the bridle in a “medieval style” so it’s a bit fancier than normal :loveshower:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Never will I ever buy expensive blankets/rugs again. I blanket one of my horses who needs it, have never blanketed before.. Well, I went a bit overboard and bought a NICE Rambo turnout blanket for..... 320 dollars on sale... 

I threw it on her and watched in awe as she pranced around the pasture, woke up in the morning to the entire thing in shambles. She had got it caught on all kinds of tree limbs and who knows what else, and shredded it. I honestly cried, but thankfully the site I ordered from had a 100% satisfaction guarantee policy, and they gave me credit, so I kind of got my money back. 

I bought a 79 dollar pessoa mid weight turnout blanket, and it has held up for two winters/autumns now, with minimal tears. Plus, when it does get destroyed I won't have to go in debt over a new one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Never will I ever buy expensive blankets/rugs again. I blanket one of my horses who needs it, have never blanketed before.. Well, I went a bit overboard and bought a NICE Rambo turnout blanket for..... 320 dollars on sale...
> 
> I threw it on her and watched in awe as she pranced around the pasture, woke up in the morning to the entire thing in shambles. She had got it caught on all kinds of tree limbs and who knows what else, and shredded it. I honestly cried, but thankfully the site I ordered from had a 100% satisfaction guarantee policy, and they gave me credit, so I kind of got my money back.
> 
> I bought a 79 dollar pessoa mid weight turnout blanket, and it has held up for two winters/autumns now, with minimal tears. Plus, when it does get destroyed I won't have to go in debt over a new one.



The Schneider Saddlry (SS Tack) turnouts aren't horrible expensive and last if you're ever back in the market for turnout blankets.
My horses shred blankets and I've had the same ones for several years now with minimal damage.
I did just buy a barely used high neck for my steep shouldered horse who gets wither rubs from most blankets. It's a Horseware Amigo Bravo on eBay for $90. ($170 new)Giving that one a go this year. I'm worried that it doesnt have the typical back leg straps but so far so good after two nights of use.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> The Schneider Saddlry (SS Tack) turnouts aren't horrible expensive and last if you're ever back in the market for turnout blankets.
> My horses shred blankets and I've had the same ones for several years now with minimal damage.
> I did just buy a barely used high neck for my steep shouldered horse who gets wither rubs from most blankets. It's a Horseware Amigo Bravo on eBay for $90. ($170 new)Giving that one a go this year. I'm worried that it doesnt have the typical back leg straps but so far so good after two nights of use.


Unfortunately the shipping from US sites is absolutely, utterly ridiculous to Canada. Like, I went to order a bottle of show sheen from a site I used to buy off of alllllll the time last week, and a 4.99 bottle of show sheen would have been 78.49 with shipping :frown:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I forgot to say... a mare. That's what I wouldn't buy again.  

But yes to @whatta's post! Thank you for saying it Whatta! I once paid 60$ for a 15$ tub of horse sunscreen. I know our friends in the US mean well when they suggest great deals, but it ends up costing wayyyyy more than it's worth. On that note, and touching on what I just wrote above, I found a local source for dried raspberry leaves that is dirt cheap. The cost of Mare Magic is outrageous here. I think it ended up costing me close to 70$ for a small bag. The same amount cost me under 20$ here. Just not worth getting stuff shipped from the US anymore.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Unfortunately the shipping from US sites is absolutely, utterly ridiculous to Canada. Like, I went to order a bottle of show sheen from a site I used to buy off of alllllll the time last week, and a 4.99 bottle of show sheen would have been 78.49 with shipping :frown:


Uff da!!!
I didnt look to see where you were located. How frustrating!
I'll consider myself lucky as getting most horse supplies may require an hour plus drive if I can even get it so I do a lot of online shopping. But never paid $70+ shipping to get Show Sheen!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> I forgot to say... a mare. That's what I wouldn't buy again.
> 
> But yes to @whatta's post! Thank you for saying it Whatta! I once paid 60$ for a 15$ tub of horse sunscreen. I know our friends in the US mean well when they suggest great deals, but it ends up costing wayyyyy more than it's worth. On that note, and touching on what I just wrote above, I found a local source for dried raspberry leaves that is dirt cheap. The cost of Mare Magic is outrageous here. I think it ended up costing me close to 70$ for a small bag. The same amount cost me under 20$ here. Just not worth getting stuff shipped from the US anymore.


Oye!!!
You make it sound like it has gotten worse?
I'll admit my ignorance as I have not shipped anything to or received anything from Canada for many years.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you guys in Canada not have equivalent products available? Those shipping costs are crazy!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Do you guys in Canada not have equivalent products available? Those shipping costs are crazy!


Depending on area, no. Not a ton of horse supply stores in a lot of places, luckily if they are able to, the stores will order things in for you (which is reduced shipping.

But find something specific you like? You’re screwed. 

I just ordered a biothane bridle and breastcollar - free shipping any where in the US and $50 (US) flat fee to ship it to Canada (not including if customs dings it). Luckily I have an aunt who lives in Detroit so she’ll often receive stuff for me and then ship it herself to save me a bit of money :|


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> <snip>
> 
> Any calming agents, don't work at all.


Some of them work fairly well if I take them myself instead of give them to the horse ....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> Some of them work fairly well if I take them myself instead of give them to the horse ....


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SilverMaple said:


> I'm a leather snob. I love good leather... the way it looks and smells and feels is well worth the few hours a year to clean and care for it. It's a double-edged sword, though. I am a tackaholic. But I'm out of room in my tack room, and since most of my good leather tack will last longer than me, I'm running out of stuff to buy. *sigh*


I am the exact same way. The tack I have is really good quality tack. It cost an arm and a leg, but it lasts me a LONG time. While I sit back and watch people having to buy replacement parts every year, I keep using my original gear and its nice and soft and still looks in better condition than any of their new gear from the store. 
Anything made of high quality leather, if care for properly-will last you a lifetime.


----------

